# Nikon 100th Anniversary Commemorative Models Formally Announced



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 3, 2017)

```
<strong>TOKYO (April 3, 2017 at 12:01 A.M. EDT) — </strong>Nikon Corporation is pleased to announce the release of commemorative models and goods celebrating Nikon’s 100th Anniversary, which falls on July 25, 2017. These special items will be available only in limited quantities; More information including prices and availabilty will be announced in June 2017.</p>
<p>Since its establishment (as Nippon Kogaku K.K.) in 1917, Nikon has provided the world with unique value through its optical products based on optical and precision technologies. 100th anniversary commemorative models have been planned and developed with the tradition and advanced technologies, which have always led the times, that Nikon has cultivated over the past 100 years at their foundation, but they also incorporate the thanks and hope we feel looking toward the next 100 years. All commemorative items with the 100th Anniversary logo and special finishes and features that give them an even more elegant look and feel will be released. They are commemorative editions of our two flagship digital SLR cameras, a commemorative edition of the ultimate NIKKOR lens in our series of f/2.8 maximum aperture lenses, a commemorative set of three NIKKOR lenses, and finally, commemorative editions of three binoculars. In addition to the 100th anniversary commemorative models, we are also preparing a special collection of commemorative goods.</p>
<p>See our <a href="http://www.nikon.com/100th/">100th Anniversary site</a> for further details.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>D5 100<sup>th</sup> Anniversary Edition

</strong>The D5 is Nikon’s flagship FX-format digital SLR camera. It has supported the work of professional photographers in such fields as press, sports, and nature photography, and has also aided in activities related to the study and exploration of space. The D5 100th Anniversary Edition, in which the heritage of a flagship model is embodied, has a dark metallic gray finish and a stamp on the bottom noting Nikon’s contribution to the study and exploration of space. An anniversary booklet detailing Nikon’s contributions to the study and exploration of space is also included.</p>
<p><strong>D500 100<sup>th</sup> Anniversary Edition

</strong>The D500 is the DX-format flagship that offers both agility and highly precise rendering. With its metallic gray finish and commemorative logo, the 100th Anniversary Edition combines an elegant look and feel with practicality. It comes with an exclusive metal case that has a plate on which the commemorative logo and serial number are engraved. The case contains a commemorative body cap and a commemorative leather strap embossed with the commemorative logo.</p>
<p><strong>NIKKOR 70-200E 100<sup>th</sup> Anniversary Edition

</strong>This is the 100th anniversary edition of the AF-S NIKKOR 70-200mm f/2.8E FL ED VR, a fast telephoto zoom lens that has been well received for its ability to offer both superior agility and excellent optical performance since its release in 2016. The commemorative lens comes with the individual glass elements that make up the internal workings of the lens, as well as a special stand and case for displaying them, providing those who purchase and use the lens with a sense of just how the lens achieves its characteristic rendering.</p>
<p><strong>NIKKOR Triple F2.8 Zoom Lens Set 100</strong><strong><sup>th</sup></strong><strong> Anniversary Edition

</strong>NIKKOR lenses have become synonymous with Nikon’s optical technologies. The NIKKOR Triple F2.8 Zoom Lens Set 100th Anniversary Edition is a set of three f/2.8 maximum aperture zoom lenses that best represent the NIKKOR name. The set is comprised of the wide-angle AF-S NIKKOR 14-24mm f/2.8G ED, the normal AF-S NIKKOR 24-70mm f/2.8E ED VR, and the telephoto AF-S NIKKOR 70-200mm f/2.8E FL ED VR. The same commemorative serial number is engraved on all three lenses.</p>
<p><strong>WX 7×50 IF and WX 10×50 IF 100<sup>th</sup> Anniversary Editions

</strong>The WX 7×50 IF and WX 10×50 IF 100th Anniversary Editions are commemorative editions of models in the new ultra-wide field of view WX series (WX 7×50 IF, WX 10×50 IF), which offer incredibly wide fields of view with sharp and clear viewing all the way to field edges. The special commemorative logo is printed on the bottom of the binocular’s central shaft, and an exclusive serial number is stamped on the top of the central shaft. What’s more, in addition to the usual strap supplied with the binoculars, the 100th anniversary commemorative models also come with a WX leather strap embossed with the commemorative logo.</p>
<p><strong>8×30 E II 100<sup>th </sup>Anniversary Edition

</strong>This is a commemorative edition of the Nikon 8×30E II, a binocular with an orthodox and classic design used and loved by many over the years since its release. Its 63.2° apparent field of view is realistic, and the application of a multilayer film coating to all lens and prism surfaces ensures that the field of view is bright and clear. The commemorative edition has an exclusive metallic gray finish, and the commemorative logo is printed on it. In addition, it comes with a special strap and case.</p>
<p><strong>100</strong><strong><sup>th</sup></strong><strong> anniversary commemorative goods</strong><strong>

</strong><strong>Nikon 100<sup>th</sup> Anniversary Crystal Creation Nikon Model I

</strong>This is an elegant and beautiful crystal reproduction* created by Swarovski, the world’s leading crystal manufacturer, in commemoration of Nikon’s 100th anniversary.</p>
<p><strong>Nikon 100<sup>th</sup> Anniversary Pin Collection

</strong>This collection of lapel pins representing Nikon’s most historic and popular products, as well as the corporate logo, looks back at Nikon’s 100-year journey through light.</p>
<p><strong>Nikon 100<sup>th</sup> Anniversary Premium Camera Strap

</strong>This premium camera strap is made entirely of the best Italian leather that only improves with use and age.</p>
<p><strong>Nikon 100<sup>th</sup> Anniversary Miniature Nikon F Camera

</strong>The historic Nikon F, Nikon’s first flagship model and the camera that set the standard for single-lens reflex cameras around the world, is faithfully reproduced with this 1/2-scale model.</p>
<p>More information will be available in June.</p>
<p>See our <u>100th Anniversary site</u> for further details.</p>
<p><strong>Nikon 100<sup>th</sup> Year Anniversary

</strong>Since the company was established in 1917, Nikon has cultivated its status as a pioneer of optical technologies around the world. Guided by a corporate philosophy of “Trustworthiness and Creativity,” Nikon provides a wide range of products and services globally by harnessing advanced opto-electronics and precision technologies. Nikon is proud to celebrate its 100th anniversary in 2017.</p>
<p><em>*Swarovski is a trademark or registered trademark of Swarovski AG.</em></p>
<p><em>Specifications, design, product name and supplied accessories may differ by country or area. Specifications and equipment are subject to change without any notice or obligation on the part of the manufacture.</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 5, 2017)

The special anniversary edition of the 70-200 comes with the internal glass elements that make up the lens? Does that mean if you buy the non-anniversary edition you don't get any glass elements and it is just a hollow metal tube?


----------



## LSV (Apr 5, 2017)

MrFotoFool said:


> The special anniversary edition of the 70-200 comes with the internal glass elements that make up the lens? Does that mean if you buy the non-anniversary edition you don't get any glass elements and it is just a hollow metal tube?



The glass elements are extra goodies shown below, copied from Nikon's website. Very cool stuff.


----------

